# Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?



## kaisper (28. Dezember 2012)

*Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Hallo Forum,
ich besitze seit einiger Zeit einen Sony KDl-46HX755 und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit was die Bildqualität anbetrifft und kann nur jedem zu einem Sony Gerät raten. Jedoch experimentiere ich immer noch mit den Einstellungen für "Film Modus" und "MotionFlow" rum. Nirgendwo finde ich eine Beschreibung die wirklich aussagt, was welches Setting wie macht und wann welches für ein OBJEKTIV bestes Bild zuverwenden ist.

Anfangs gefiel mir Film Modus 2 + MotionFlow Standart ganz gut bin jedoch jetzt über mehrere Meinungen von "Experten" gestolpert, die Eher Film Modus 1 + MotionFlow Klar(+) bevorzugen.
Ich erziele je nach Kombination und verwendetem Material(PAL,1080/60p,1080/24P,....) sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnise und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand dazu ne Meinung, Erfahrung oder kann mir den ganzen Kram gänzlich Erklären? Nicht dass ich am Ende vielleicht ein Setting verwende, was gar kein Sinn macht.

MfG und Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## zerb87 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Hallo kaisper,

hier mal mein Erklärversuch :

Dein Sony-Gerät hat eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 400Hz (angeblich!). Damit diese 400Hz erreicht werden, werden vom Gerät, Zwischenbilder berechnet. 
Durch diese Zwischenbilder hast du in schnellen Szene Probleme (Fußball - Ball zieht Kometenschweif; Kameraflug über eine Landschaft - Landschaft sieht im Nahbereich sehr Artefaktisch aus).

Die Hersteller möchten dies unterdrücken indem sie entweder Zwischenbilder hineinberechnen bzw./oder künstliche (nicht für das Auge) warnehmbare Dunkelphasen einfügen. Leider ist dies nicht immer die optimale Wahl.
Bei ersterem kann es sein dass das Bild wie in einer Seifenoper aussieht auch der sogenannte "Soap-Effekt" - manche Leute stehen darauf wenn das Bild überhaupt nichtmehr ruckelt!
Bei dem zweiten Punkt mit den Dunkelphasen, kein Soap-Effekt mehr dafür keine Flimmerfreiheit mehr für's Display und ganz normales ruckeln des Bildes.

Dazu dient nun dieser "MotionFlow"-Filter damit du diesen Verwischeffekt "justierst".
MotionFlow ist bei Sony sozusagen das Gegenstück bei Samsung mit MotionPlus. Jeder nennt es eben wie er möchte.

Hast du bei MotionFlow verschiedene Einstellmöglichkeiten wie z.b. bei Samsung mit "Aus/Klar/Standard/Glätten/Benutzerdefiniert/Demo" ? 
So wie ich das bei dir herauslese: "Aus/Klar/Klar+/Standard/Weich/???"
Was mich interessieren würde, hättest du eine Einstellung wie Benutzerdefiniert ?


Du bekommst zwar mit jeder Einstellung eine verbesserte Bildschärfe bei Bewegungen hin aber eben auf unterschiedliche Art. Sprich entweder mehr "Dunkelphasen" oder mehr berechnete "Zwischenbilder".

Vorschlag:
Willst du Kinofeeling - gehe hier auf Klar - gleiche's bei meinem Samsung - gewohntes Filmruckeln.
Willst du es "Weich" - Standard/Weich - sehr "geglättest Bild" - dann wähle lieber diese Einstellung.

Was nun ehrlich gesagt der "Film-Modus" sein soll, weiß ich leider nicht. Denke aber es ist ne Haupteinstellung und du kannst hier unter den Punkten "Standard/Dynamisch/Film Modus/Film Modus 2 wechseln ?


Hoffe es ist verständlich, Frag einfach bei Fragen . Ich versuche so gut es geht zu helfen!

Gruß


----------



## kaisper (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Soweit war ich auch schon aber trotzdem nochmals Danke!

Also hier kurz die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten : 
MotionFlow: Aus/Standart/Weich/Klar/Klar+/Impuls(nicht zu verwenden weil flimmert wie Sau xD)
FilmModus: Aus/Auto1/Auto2

Meine Erfahrung bisher sind die, dass bei Auto 1 fast jeder MF Modi bei fast jedem Eingangssignal irgendetwas bewirkt. Bei Auto 2 haben die MF Modi weit weniger Auswirkung. 
Beispiele:
Auto 1 + Standart/Weich + PAL(normales analoges Fernsehen) = Soap
Auto 2 + Standart + PAL = Nichts(?)
Auto 1 + Klar(+) + 24p(Bluray) = gefühlt vielleicht ein wenig weicher aber manchmal auch ne art Unschärfe/Ruckler
Auto 2 + Standart + 24p = gefühlt das selbe wie vorher
Auto 2 + Strandart/Weich + 60p(mit 30fps, Spiel zb.) = nichts
Auto 1 + Standart/Weiche + 24p/60p = Soap ähnlich
Auto 2 + Klar(+)  müsste ich noch mal testen bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher

Ich bin gewillt einfach alles auf AUS zustellen, um einfach ein unverfälschtes Bild zu haben, jedoch wenn man damit schon mal ein besseres Bild erzielen soll, will ich ja auch wissen wie ^^


----------



## zerb87 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Hallo,

kannst du auch Einstellungen vornnehmen ohne diesen FilmModus zu verwenden ? 
Wenn ja, schalte diesen mal aus (Ich selbst weiß nicht was dieser bewirken soll ?!) bzw. stelle mal alle anderen Filter ein:

Dynamische Rauschunterdrückung - Automatisch
MPEG Rauschunterdrückung - Automatisch
Pixel Rauschunterdrückung - Automatisch
Reality Creation - Automatisch

Sollte der FilmModus nötig sein dann stelle diesen mal auf Auto1.

Ich denke die besten Ergebnisse wirst du mit MotionFlow mit der Einstellung Klar+ erhalten so wie du oben deine Tabelle beschreibst:
- Leichtes/Normales Ruckeln
- scharfe Detaildarstellung
- minimalste Artefakrbildung

Eigentlich bewirkt diese Einstellung auch, dass die Helligkeit vom TV geändert wird! Achte mal darauf wenn du das MotionFlow änderst. 
Solltest dann die Helligkeit nachkalibrieren da sonst bei Bewegungsabläufen sich die Trägheit u.a. ändert.

Bildverbesserer bedeuten nicht "automatisch"  dass das Bild dadurch viel besser wird. Viele Filter versauen leider auch viel.
Gruß.


----------



## kaisper (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Ja bei mir wird das Bild dunkler bei Klar und Klar+. Bei letzterem sehr stark vermutlich durch zusätzliche schwarz Bilder.

Ich habe eben Battleship mit Auto 1 + Klar+ + 24p gesehen und ich denke dass es in der Tat die beste Lösung ist. Kannste mir vielleicht auch zu nem Film raten, mit dem man sowas gut testen kann ?

Da ich für jeden Eingang getrennte Settings wählen kann würde ich gerne deinen Vorschlag für das normale analoge Kabelfernsehen (PAL), sowie für einen Telekom Entertain Reciever mit 1080i ( ich denke 25fps bei 50hz?) wissen.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## zerb87 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Hallo kaisper,

dadurch das du gemerkt hast wie sich das Bild durch Klar und Klar+ bzw. andere Einstellungen verändert, merkst du wie hier die MotionFlow Einstellung arbeitet und somit diese Zwischenbilder erzeugt.
Freut mich das du mit diesen Einstellungen sehr zufrieden bist! 

Ich würde dir eher nicht zu einem Film raten sondern zu, sozusagen, "Referenzanimationsbildern" um damit deine Bildeinstellungen vorzunehmen.
Siehe hierzu: Pendel Testbild - Burosch - TV Bildeinstellung
Damit hast du gegeben, dass das MotionFlow immer optimal arbeitet und nicht gerade das es bei Battleship gut aussieht und bei einem anderem Film wiederum nicht. Das möchtest ja nicht .
Natürlich solltest du dann für jeden Eingang diese Einstellungen getrennt vornnehmen und nicht die gleichen für jedes Wiedergabegerät! (PS3, Blu-Ray Player, HTPC...)

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage die du mir hier stellst  
Leider muss man mit dieser Einstellung etwas "herumspielen" da ja jeder ein etwas anderen Geschmack hat (Soap-Effekt/Ruckelig...) aber für das normale analoge Kabelfernsehen würde ich diesen evtl. komplett deaktivieren oder nur so:
Filmmodus: AUS
MotionFlow: Standard
Am besten kannst du das überprüfen, wenn mal Fußball kommt und du damit den "Ball" beobachten kannst wie der sich abzeichnet (Sportsendungen usw. dienen dazu sehr gut!)

Bei deinem Telekom Receiver bzw. Allgemein kann man sagen:
25 FPS an 50 Hz sollten eigentlich keine Ruckler verursachen da der Wert sozusagen "teilbar" ist.
24 FPS an 50/60Hz Bild ist ruckelig.
Wenn du bei deinem Receiver irgend eine Einstellung mit der FPS/Hz durchführen kannst, führe diese durch und diesen MotionFlow brauchst dann garnichtmehr. Am besten wäre eben ein 1 zu 1.
Sollte dies nicht funktionieren dann benutze am besten hier nur ganz "wenig" diese Einstellung. Bitte das oben nicht korrekt sehen nur zur besserem Verständnis 

Danke wünsche dir auch noch einen schönen Sonntag und frohes einstellen .


----------



## kaisper (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

So ich habe jetzt Folgende Settings für die jeweiligen Eingangssignale:

PS3: Auto 1 + Klar+ = macht bei Filmen den besten Eindruck und hat scheinbar keinen Einfluss auf die FPS bei Spielen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll Klar+ pro Frame jeweils ein zusätzlichen errechnen und ein Dunkelbild einfügen, ähnlich wie es im Kino ist)
Analoges Fernsehen: Beides auf AUS, da ich nur mit Auto1 + Standart/Weich etwas erziele und beides mehr oder weniger den Soapeffekt erzielt
Telekom Entertain bei 1080i Einstellung: Auto 1 + Standart = wirkt weicher ohne richtigen Soapeffekt
DVD-Player per Scart: siehe Telekom Entertain

Sollte ich zufällig noch mal günstig an das Burosch Material kommen, werde ich damit noch mal etwas testen und es hier eventuell hier mitteilen!

danke für die Hilfe und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## zerb87 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony Film modi + MotionFlow modi erklärt?*

Hi kaisper,

super das du alles zu deiner Zufriendheit einstellen konntest!
Zwecks Burosch Material - TV Tuning Disk - BUROSCH Audio-Video-Technik.
Wenn man kein 3D großartig verwendet reicht die TV Tuning Disk durchaus aus! Und für 30 Euro kann man eigentlich nicht meckern  - die Augen werden sich nur freuen!

Wünsche dir auch noch ein gutes neues Jahr! Gruß!


----------

